# Update - GTC R35 GTC Titan Race 90mm and White Line bars



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

We recently finished a batch of Titans, so thought it was time to take off my 6 month old protype Titan Street Performer and fit the monsterous Titan Race edition 90mm.

We also recently recieved apparently the only set in the world of White Line's new sway bars to test out.


First up remove the Street edition, which has been fantastic sounds sweet, good weight 6.4kg and makes the power on the dyno and on the strip.










Fairuz Fauzy, 2nd place in this years World Series (and all but confirmed a seat in Lotus F1 next year) has been working with us as technical partner and giving us excellent feedback since last year.










Titan Street edition is a simple yet effective design for optimal flow with little piping and restriction as possible keeping back pressure to a minimum and to maintain velocity while still keeping pleasing on the eye i.e 4 tips instead of 1 or 2 as most GT-R owners do not like this. No unneeded piping and excessive bends that can only add in weight, material, cost and restrict Air flow.
Has been tried and tested on our demo 35 last 6 months now under different conditions and abuse including Millbrook, Silverstone, Santa Pod and Nurburgring.



















Y-PIPE WARS !!!! we have seen and tested a lot of different pipes, our own and other brands.... some we had to hand.

Sunline 2.9kg vs GTC Titan 3.1kg vs Milltek 8.4kg











































































Fist action

GTC Titan 90mm 6kg










stock exhaust 76mm 17.45kg











On the left GTC Titan Street Performer, on right the new GTC Titan Race edition.

Condition is amazing, a quick wipe and it's as new which can't be said for the oem pipe or some other brands...






































Fitted 














































V clamp for adjustability









































































de catt down pipes










Titan in combo with decatt down pipes is l o u d, only way i can describe it would be Super Bike at high rpm. Absoutely love it, wouldn't have it any other way. VR is crying out to be uncaged

YouTube - GTC TITAN RACE 90MM

For those after something as light, air flow effective and street/residential suitable sound 98db.... GTC Titan Street Performer is your friend :thumbsup:

In stock now. note iphone and my hand do not come with purchase



White Line Sway bars























































































































Will be testing these on track asap


Next up radiator and trans cooler


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

That 90mm sounds amazing, when the time comes, only one choice for me.


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

*Silent*

Very nice Ben, do you have any pictures of the street silent system yet?

SS


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Great pics Ben. Only you could have a Formula 1 driver (elect) as your grease monkey! 

BTW, nice TAG. Which model is that?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> BTW, nice TAG. Which model is that?


TAG Heuer Calibre 36 RS Caliper Chronograph

TAG Heuer Calibre 36 RS Caliper Chronograph » Sean John - No BitchAssNess Blog


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

lol i have a weakness for watches. Prefer my Casio Mr G (only sold in Japan)


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

shipseys said:


> Very nice Ben, do you have any pictures of the street silent system yet?
> 
> SS


just for you Scott


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

wow, very nice. Now i nee the CF rear diffuser as mine is destroyed and I'm not going to buy stock


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

*Damn*

That's a thing of beauty , thank you !!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

might as well throw some Amuse love in here as comparasion
















































10 months use on uk roads


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*amuse*


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

the silent is titanium too? a nice alternative to the hks superior spec R !! not a fan of the vented tips though.


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

jiaim said:


> the silent is titanium too? a nice alternative to the hks superior spec R !! not a fan of the vented tips though.


what about a street silent now


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Yes Jiaim, Silent is also Titanium. No plans or interest to supply Stainless Steel Version

Please reserve your judgement for when you see tips in the flesh  they looks great, mirroring the GT-R afterbuner rear lights at night. Vented only available on Race editon anyway...


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

Hi Ben!

The street silent that resembles the HKS is that the one that goes with Y-Pipe you sold me?
If yes OH MY GOD:runaway::clap::runaway::clap::runaway:

Whats the second one you showed?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

TomTomGTA said:


> Hi Ben!
> 
> The street silent that resembles the HKS is that the one that goes with Y-Pipe you sold me?
> If yes OH MY GOD:runaway::clap::runaway::clap::runaway:
> ...



yup sure is Tom. will go well with your Titanium colour R35 :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Ben, not wanting to hijack this thread, but what make is the CF rear valance? (With the centre vertical fog light?)

me likey.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> Ben, not wanting to hijack this thread, but what make is the CF rear valance? (With the centre vertical fog light?)
> 
> me likey.....


playing with some designs with aload of GTC carbon out next year


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> playing with some designs with aload of GTC carbon out next year


yummy!


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Just luv those seats


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Lindsay Mac said:


> Just luv those seats


+11ty!

Those look perfect.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Just wondering, can I convince the all-knowing one that these are required to increase the rear leg room..........just a thought?


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

waiting for the hi res studio shots, this one is truly porn material :clap:


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> just for you Scott












is that the silent y pipe to go with the silent version?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

No we scrapped that Y-pipe idea on grounds it made little difference in db

infact we tried and tested 6 different designs before settling on what we have now 

we also scrapped race cat down pipes on grounds the expense & time fitting out weighed the gains over oem turbo cats, so we believe either leave them in or remove completely.


----------



## SpeedBear (Sep 25, 2009)

Those seats...................

Christmas is coming..........


----------



## Oc34n (Feb 22, 2010)

bump!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Ive got the 90mm TITAN on my GTR, its Epic as clarkson would say..


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

Benji...do you have any details on those seats please?

Cheers mate

SS


----------



## Oc34n (Feb 22, 2010)

those seats are hot!


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

"We recently finished a batch of Titans, so thought it was time to take off my 6 month old protype Titan Street Performer and fit the monsterous Titan Race edition 90mm......"

I'll trade you this for my GTC Titan........??


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

NINEIR0N said:


> "We recently finished a batch of Titans, so thought it was time to take off my 6 month old protype Titan Street Performer and fit the monsterous Titan Race edition 90mm......"
> 
> I'll trade you this for my GTC Titan........??


If you mean the Street prototype, you're so late to that party buddy :chuckle:


----------

